# A good first shot



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi,mates

i have a short one for you. 

Does you have a good idea for my first build ?

i have only minor experience off modeling.

yours, Conrad


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

What scale are you interested in?


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 14, 2010)

that alsow the question.

what is to prefere on a first build ?

Yes, details is great to have

no, i´m pritty shakey on my hand


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

To be honest the scale is the matter of money you can spend on that. 1/72 scale kits are usually cheaper than 1/48 ones.But "higher" scale provide more details. For beginners all scale kits are fine. But you have to look achead to what a kind of a collection you want to have for instance.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 14, 2010)

is there any change in qualiy between 1/72 and 1/48 ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

Models of 1/72 scale are smaller than these of 1/48. There is possibility of purchasing many aftermaket details made of metal or rasin in order to make them more accurate. Of course you will have to pay for them additional money. But you have to be warned not all 1/72 scale kits are of a good quality, especially these older. However an assembled properly 1/72 scale model can be very nice one too. 1/48 scale kits are of better quality mostly. The quality of these old 1/48 kits is really different and depends on their manufacturers.These aftermarket parts are offered for them as well. But adding of these additional parts causes spending much more money for them than for those of 1/72 scale. 
However all new models issued 5 or less years ago, are of quite nice quality.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd go with a larger scale. bigger pieces, easier on the eyes and hands, on the other hand that means more pieces and more complexity. Check the boxes there is usually some indication of skill level. There are several "easy build" kit types as well


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 14, 2010)

okey, thatks for the info, keep em comin´


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

mikewint said:


> I'd go with a larger scale. bigger pieces, easier on the eyes and hands, on the other hand that means more pieces and more complexity. Check the boxes there is usually some indication of skill level. There are several "easy build" kit types as well





And it is the reason I would suggest 1/48 scale. The Spitfire Mk.IX of Revell ( reboxed Hasgawa) seems to be one of these nice kits for beginning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm holding on to the 1/48 scale myself mate....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

Me too. Prety good detail but does not take up a lot o space. 1/32 1/24 would be awesome if I had the room to store them.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2010)

Saab "barrel" fighter on UN peace - keeping duties in Africa. 

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't fall for the 1/72nd has more fiddly bits than 1/48th or 1/32nd.

!/72nd scale planes are VERY basic and usually with little detail (especially for WWII). You go into larger scales and the amount of detail tends to go up proportionately in areas such as cockpit, engine and armament.

If you are a beginner, I would recommend 1/72nd. Learn the basics of modeling and only then move into larger scales for added details.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2010)

I tend to agree with Matt. Start with a simple, 1/72nd scale kit of 'fighter' size - something fairly simple, say a Spitfire, just to get accustomed to the assembly technique etc. Don't worry too much about detail painting, extra detail etc, this will come later.
In fact, even if you make a real mess of it, the main thing is you will have learned something. The basics are knowing how to assemble, and adjust and set things such as the wing dihedral, how to deal with seams and joint lines and so on.
Once you are fairly happy with the basics, then move on to perhaps 1/48th scale, with more detail;, and concentrate a little more on getting the detail _in the kit_ right.
If you feel that 1/72nd scale is a little small to handle, then all of the above still stands - just keep to the same type of kit (eg Spitfire), but in 1/48th scale, and preferably a lower cost version; the Revell kit mentioned by Wojtek being ideal. You don't have to spend a small fortune to make a good model !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

....and a Spitfire, why not a, oh I don't know....Wildcat then?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2010)

Go away and get your Chef's outfit cleaned - silly bl**dy Muppet!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Heard that you're out in the dating circuit again, I take it that those Hippocroccofrogs aren't all that bah bah bah bad after all then....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah, but it's one of the rare ones, none Hippocroccofrog type !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

You said that they were none existent!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought they were. This one's been hiding somewhere methinks !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

One of those wild cats that comes out after dark maybe?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Careful ....using _that_ title !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wild p*ssy the.....miieeeoooow!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Right, that's it! Cynthia, get me a ticket to Glasgow, sharpish !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

You forgot the 'dear' after Cynthia!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

There's nothing 'Dear' about Cynthia - she's a 300 pound Hippocroccofrog sumo wrestling instructor, and only pretends to be my secretary so she can steal some lard when I'm not looking.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2010)

Shouldn't buy into this one Wayne, a bit of a lovers tiff going on.....................


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

If that's the thing that's going on here, Cynthia only have to sit on old boy and it's 'Game Over'....I've heard they can tipple over a car by just leaning on it!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2010)

Cynthia does that just by _looking_ at it !!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 16, 2010)

Send Cynthia to texas, I recall from a previous posting that they have Deep-Fried Butter there


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2010)

I think she'd need a tanker load - with a side order of six, deep-fried Mars Bars. Ah ... forgot, that's a Glaswegian thing. Jan !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Never tried it! Give the wee lass Haggis!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 16, 2010)

HAGGIS!!! tried it once...YUCK I'd have to be almost dead of starvation, rather eat bugs and snakes


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2010)

I've with Mike on this one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Haggis is quality food, other than black pudding or swedish black soup!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 17, 2010)

I have no vampire tenancies either. Here we make fertilizer out of that stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2010)

Darned Y*nks! Don't appreciate good food when they see it! Bugs, snakes, slugs, roots etc, are great when stuck up the ulu without anything else - and yes, I've had my fair share. But Haggis, with tatties and neeps - wonderful.
Oh, of course, only when in season - and shot or captured in the _half hour b_efore dawn... on the right hand circuit of the moor !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

...and with a big chested blond standing at stove with a wooden spoon in her left hand and dram right!






D*mn! We're good at hijacking threads here!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 18, 2010)

lucky13, I don't think a dram would even get you started, more like a hogshead, food was one of the reasons we colonials left


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

Gents , I think it should be enough....this leads us to nowhere. Please stop or I'll close the thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyhoo, I think that the Tamiya's Dora 9 was one of the first that I built after coming back to modeling, plus their He-219 and Hasegawa's Bf 109K-4, all 1/48 btw....
So, something from Tamiya or Hasegawa should work I think, nice models, fit not too bad...price....so, so.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

Now it is much better...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well my friend, you can have fun, but you need to draw the line somewhere, sometimes... 
...and to add, there's some nice new/old/reborn eastern European makes coming as well, which are also worth trying, like Roden just mention one.
Otherwise, just find a kit that you like and ask about it here.....before buying it.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Well my friend, you can have fun, but you need to draw the line somewhere, sometimes...




Very true...


----------



## mikewint (Nov 19, 2010)

Wurger, me too sorry, it was just too tempting
Bottom line pick a model you like, build it to the best of your ability and use it as a learning experience. No one here or anywhere else built a perfect first model. we learn the way everyone else in the world learns, by making mistakes


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

It's OK ...but we have to keep the proper heading.


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 19, 2010)

okey,thanks for all the help guyz, i´m planing on buying a model next week, a 1/72, thats what i know so far, any tip on 1/72 ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

If you aren't crazy about details and general shape of a model you can buy something offered by Academy. Zero looks nice and Typhoon. Also I would suggest Revell kits Bf109G-10, Fw 190A, Spitfire or Hurricane.But you can have some fun with them.Sometimes more sanding is needed.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 20, 2010)

Conrad, try to decide where your interests lie modern, WWII, American, German, etc. Might as well start with some theme in mind. All mine are WWII war planes either US or German and I also stick to a single scale 1/48 aircraft and 1/32 or 1/35 for tanks
One exception was a 1/16 Tiger I, detail is fantastic


----------

